# Help! My favorite Tetra looks like its been attacked!



## chelsie1423 (Aug 21, 2013)

What happened to this fish? It was sudden So I know it cant be a disease. Will he die?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

possibly jousting with tankmates..happens all the time , and especially when a school is not big enough..
you can help it heal by treating the tank with Mela Fix..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Quick question, how do you have a favorite tetra. I can't even tell the difference between my 2 neons. They're schooling fish too.


----------



## chelsie1423 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have five in a ten gallon. I can tell by the markings. Each one's tail fin is slightly different, and seriously I have spent so much time watching them I can tell them all apart and they each have names.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my wife has 100 or so fish that she can individually identify...


----------



## chelsie1423 (Aug 21, 2013)

Whoa that's impressive! I just started this whole aquarium. I got my daughter a beta and the pet store said it was fine in a two gallon with no filter or anything. By reading these forums I found out how wrong they were. The fish was sick with fin rot when I got it so I brought it back and did some research on these forums and with my budget decided a school of tetras would work. Originally I just had the ten gallon with filter but since have added a bubbler, heater with temp control, thermometer just to make sure its working, and testing of chemicals. I still have alot to learn but when I have some extra I actually want to get a 55 gallon coffee table tank and put in different schools of fish that can live together happily. I am so addicted!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you are experiencing only the beginning of "MTS"..a disease common amongst fishkeepers...i don't think there is a cure for it though...

M T S = Multiple Tank Syndrome...i have had it for awhile now...in our basement there is a total of about 100 tanks ; although about 25 of them aren't yet set up..in our driveway there are about 40 or 50 more that sit empty along with 7 tubs with fish and plants..
and then there are the tanks that i have in my storage locker...

although they seem pretty cool , you will soon regret the coffee table tank idea...they are a royal pain and you have to get down on the floor to see the fish...
but................if you keep an eye on craigslist there are always good deals on large tanks..if you find a decent 125 gallon complete set up for under $400(tank,stand,lights,heaters,filters etc. grab it up and clean it up good and get it ready for an awesome community tank...


----------

